# working brugmansia?



## natureboy68 (Feb 28, 2009)

i didn't know brugmansia was for the girls! but sure enough i saw a few working my plants today, i don't think they can have nectar, as the flowers hang upside down, maybe pollen? but it was a cool site...i have to bring them in (the plants not the bees) for the winter, but this is my second year with them, white flowers, very pretty, very fragrant at night.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

_"..white flowers, very pretty, very fragrant at night."_ 

Yes,..and belong to the Nightshade,..."deadly"  nightshade family: Solanaceae. Well,. tomatos, potatos and peppers do too ,.go figure.

"All parts of _Brugmansia_ plants contain dangerous levels of poison and may be fatal if ingested by humans or animals, including livestock and pets. Contact with the eyes can cause pupil diliation (mydriasis) or unequal pupil size (anisocoria).[3] Some municipalities prohibit the purchase, sale, or cultivation of _Brugmansia_ plants.[1]" Wiki 
Solanaceae are known for possessing a diverse range of alkaloids. As far as humans are concerned, these alkaloids can be desirable, toxic, or both."

I don't know anything about the plant for honey bees.


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

Even before we had our own, we noticed that the neighborhood bees loved the brugmansia. Fun to see them fly inside that huge trumpet of a flower.


----------

